# BIG 585's



## mokmu (Jan 21, 2005)

Are there any taller riders here riding the XXL (59 cm) 585? It seems all the smaller guys love this bike, but I never here any thing from larger riders. I'm 6'2" so would probally need a 59cm. but I'd love to here some feedback from some owners and maybe even see a picture of one. 
I'm starting to doubt whether this size actually exists.


----------



## Stjtoday (Feb 2, 2006)

I ride the 59, it fits me very well. 6'-2", 185 lbs fits like a glove.


----------

